

Chomp May Have Just Solved The Nightmare That Is Android App Search - hackworth
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/28/chomp-android/

======
mikecarlucci
Searching in the various app stores feels like the time before Google came to
web search. You type your query into each of several OK search apps and see
what happens.

MLB just released it's annual application: MLB.com At Bat 11. Say I don't
recall what the name is and I type MLB into the search:

Chomp: 1\. ESPN ScoreCenter 2\. SportsTap 3\. MLB Wallpapers 4\. Sports News
Center 5\. 6-4-3 Baseball 6\. Game On 7\. MLB.com At Bat 11

Android Market: (it suggests "mlb at bat 2010" as I type, but I ignore and hit
search) 1\. MLB.com At Bat 11 2\. MLB.com At Bat Lite 3\. Major Pro Baseball
News 4\. Baseball Superstars(R) 5\. NYY Baseball News 6\. ESPN ScoreCenter 7\.
Major League Baseball

AppBrain 1\. MLB.com At Bat Lite 2\. MLB.com At Bat 11 3\. MLB Wallpapers 4\.
MLB News 5\. NiX Reader for MLB 6\. MLB Wallpaper 7\. MLB Mobile .... 31\.
ESPN Score Center - This only appears after several apps with fewer than 500,
100, and 50 downloads.

iOS App Store (on an iPad) (typing in MLB brings up mlb.com at bat lite,
mlb.com, mlb.com at bat lite 11 as the first three suggested searches, again I
ignored it and searched just MLB). Obviously,these results will be different
than Android, but for comparison: 1\. MLB.com At Bat 11 for iPad 2\. SportsTap
3\. NBC Sports Talk for iPad 4\. Major League Kickball 2010 (?) 5\. Baseball
Gameplan with Jason Giambi 6\. Major League Kickball Home Run Derby HD

While I haven't found the Android Market search to be the best in every
instance, here it cleans up against the competition. By all means, bring on
Chomp. Searching the iOS App Store is miserable and random at times (see 2
kickball apps in the first 6 displayed) , and with Android the results are
inconsistent at best.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
If I'm understanding your results correct, Chomp came in last behind both app
stores and AppBrain? That doesn't bode well for their success!

------
mxavier
To underscore the weirness of the Android Markeplace, when you search for
chomp, the actual app with the name of "Chomp" appears under about 6 or 7
versions of some game called "Hungry Shark"

